

Don't tell Google, Facebook or Twitter, Instant Search Hacked In 2+ Hrs - MII9
http://www.YTLatest.com

======
Pewpewarrows
What exactly does this prove? Oh man, you used AJAX to call an API and pull up
a result from it.

Let me know when it scales to millions of people hitting your page every hour,
with it still returning the results in a fraction of a second, and with it
hitting your own site's and server's API every time. That's what was
technically impressive about Google's Instant Search, not the simple
javascript behind it.

------
zbanks
Doesn't work for me. Chrome on Ubuntu.

Yes. Very easy.

~~~
VMG
Same for chromium 7.

